# a la altura de quien lo lee



## Spanglish07

Hola a todos. Me pregunto si la frase *"Espero que esté a la altura de quien lo lee"* suena natural. I want to express something like: "I hope the article is as brilliant as its reader".

¡Gracias!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Tu traducción es buena pero yo incluiría la palabra "artículo".  Otra opción sería:
Espero que este artículo esté a la altura del lector.


----------



## Spanglish07

¡Muchas gracias, Soledad Media! Opto por tu sugerencia.


----------



## gengo

Could we not use the literal translation?  Espero que este artículo sea tan brillante como el lector.


----------



## Circunflejo

Yo usaría el subjuntivo: espero que este artículo esté a la altura de quien lo lea.


gengo said:


> Could we not use the literal translation? Espero que este artículo sea tan brillante como el lector.


It sounds less natural. And someone might tell you that you are excluding lectoras.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Circunflejo, entiendo que cuando digo "el lector" me estoy refiriendo a hombres y mujeres.   En muchos periódicos dicen "Estimados lectores" y se da por hecho que 'lectores' se refiere a ambos sexos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Soledad Medina said:


> Circunflejo, entiendo que cuando digo "el lector" me estoy refiriendo a hombres y mujeres.


Ya, pero, a no ser que se conozca de antemano a todas las personas que vayan a leer el texto, no hay garantías de que todas ellas compartan ese punto de vista puesto que es bien sabido que hay quienes están en contra del uso del masculino como genérico. Este posible problema no se presentaba con la propuesta de traducción que había hecho @Spanglish07 y creo que no hay necesidad de introducirlo. Dicho esto, aunque solo hubiera un lector varón, la frase me sigue pareciendo menos natural que 


Circunflejo said:


> espero que este artículo esté a la altura de quien lo lea.


----------



## Magazine

Soledad Medina said:


> Circunflejo, entiendo que cuando digo "el lector" me estoy refiriendo a hombres y mujeres.   En muchos periódicos dicen "Estimados lectores" y se da por hecho que* 'lectores' se refiere a ambos sexos.*


Así es  



Soledad Medina said:


> Espero que este artículo esté a la altura del lector.


----------



## Circunflejo

Soledad Medina said:


> Circunflejo, entiendo que cuando digo "el lector" me estoy refiriendo a hombres y mujeres. En muchos periódicos dicen "Estimados lectores" y se da por hecho que 'lectores' se refiere a ambos sexos.





Magazine said:


> Así es


Nadie ha dicho lo contrario.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Estoy de acuerdo con Circunflejo. Su variante parece más natural y tiene el plus de ser políticamente correcta evitando las molestias por el posible lenguaje exclusivo.


----------



## Magazine

michelmontescuba said:


> .... más natural y tiene el plus de ser políticamente correct*a* evitando las molestias por el posible lenguaje exclusivo.


Variante es femenino, estimado Michel  En ortografía no hay inclusión que valga


----------



## sarah_

gengo said:


> Could we not use the literal translation? Espero que este artículo sea tan brillante como el lector.


Pues yo voy a romper una lanza por esta opción. Me explico:
Un "artículo a la altura de..." puede significar que ambos (artículo y lector) sean un desastre. Es cierto que solemos usar esta frase en positivo, pero en cualquier caso se estaría excluyendo el dato concreto de cómo se espera que sea el artículo. No es lo mismo que se espere que sea "brillante" a que sea "moderno" o "creativo" o lo que sea....
Ese dato me parece importante. Sin él, eliminamos parte de la información del original, desde mi punto de vista.


----------



## Circunflejo

sarah_ said:


> Un "artículo a la altura de..." puede significar que ambos (artículo y lector) sean un desastre.


Un artículo tan brillante como quien lo lea también puede implicar que ambos tengan pocas luces.


----------



## sarah_

Circunflejo said:


> Un artículo tan brillante como quien lo lea también puede implicar que ambos tengan pocas luces.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Como todos sabemos, aquí tenemos derecho a expresar nuestra opinión y también aprender de las sugerencias expresadas por los demás.  Esto es lo que hace del foro un lugar excepcional.    Así que retiro mi sugerencia de "Espero que este artículo esté a la altura del lector" para apoyar la excelente propuesta de Gengo, secundada por Sarah.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Circunflejo said:


> Un artículo tan brillante como quien lo lea también puede implicar que ambos tengan pocas luces.


Jaja, coincido con esto. Vaya hilo complicado y parecía fácil.


----------



## sarah_

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Jaja, coincido con esto. Vaya hilo complicado y parecía fácil.


Bueno, pero al menos se estaría hablando de brillantez, no de otra cosa.
Tampoco pretendo tener razón sí o sí, que conste, solo que se descartó la opción de Gengo por menos natural y me parece que esa literalidad tiene sus ventajas. Y "ser tan.... como" me resulta igualmente natural. No le veo ningún problema a esa construcción y a esa forma de expresar la idea.
( Y Gengo me ha prometido 1000 pavos si os convenzo, todo hay que decirlo   )
Podemos buscar otras opciones: "Estar a la altura de su brillante lector", por ejemplo.
Pero en lo único que voy a insistir un poco ( si insisto más de la cuenta me dais un capón) es el tema de no dejar de lado la cualidad concreta.


----------



## Circunflejo

sarah_ said:


> Podemos buscar otras opciones: "Estar a la altura de su brillante lector", por ejemplo .


Ahí ya estás asumiendo que el lector es brillante; cosa que el original en inglés no hace.


----------



## sarah_

Circunflejo said:


> Ahí ya estás asumiendo que el lector es brillante; cosa que el original en inglés no hace.


Vale, es cierto, pero entonces volvemos a la primera frase: "Espero que este artículo sea tan brillante como el lector".
¿Qué problema tiene esta? (dejando al margen el lenguaje inclusivo, por favor, que esto ya se ha discutido)
...tan brillante como el lector/ como quien lo lea.
Yo personalmente voto por el masculino genérico pero es cierto que el tema genera debate.


----------



## Circunflejo

sarah_ said:


> Vale, es cierto, pero entonces volvemos a la primera frase: "Espero que este artículo sea tan brillante como el lector".
> ¿Qué problema tiene esta?


Ninguno. Simplemente que es menos habitual que ...esté a la altura de quien lo lea. Luego están los matices en el significado que ya hemos comentado. Con toda esta información, corresponde a @Spanglish07 decidir cómo traducir la frase.


----------



## gengo

Circunflejo said:


> Ahí ya estás asumiendo que el lector es brillante; cosa que el original en inglés no hace.



I disagree.  Although from a purely logical standpoint "I hope the article is as brilliant as its reader" could be ambiguous as you say (ranging from 0 to 100% in brilliance), in real life it is perfectly clear that the speaker thinks the reader is brilliant.  There really is no ambiguity whatsoever.


----------



## Magazine

gengo said:


> in real life it is perfectly clear that the speaker thinks the reader is brilliant. There really is no ambiguity whatsoever.


Claro que no hay ambigüedad. Es buscarle los 3 pies al gato, a algunos les gusta  

Por si no lo conoces, Gengo: 

*Buscarle tres pies al gato*_. Dícese, propiamente, de los que tientan la paciencia de alguno, con riesgo de irritarle. _


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> Por si no lo conoces, Gengo:
> 
> *Buscarle tres pies al gato*_. Dícese, propiamente, de los que tientan la paciencia de alguno, con riesgo de irritarle. _



Sí, lo conocía.  Se los busqué a mi gato, y los encontré, pero me quedó uno de sobra.  El gato me creyó tonto, y me dijo "No tengo pies, sino patas."


----------



## sarah_

gengo said:


> *me dijo* "No tengo pies, sino patas."


Claro, era imposible que el gato de Gengo no hablara varios idiomas.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> espero que este artículo esté a la altura de quien lo lea.



Tu sugerencia sigue las recomendaciones del último informe de la RAE, de enero de 2020, que propone que es mejor hacer cambios en la redacción cuando el uso de ciertas palabras pudiera o está generando controversia por no ser aparentemente inclusivas.
La RAE dijo en ese informe, refiriéndose a la constitución española, que en lugar de escribirse, por ejemplo, "el presidente" (tradicional) o "el presidente o la presidenta" (inclusivo pero no aceptado), la solución sería "quien *ocupe *la *presidencia*".

Como dijo Michel, esta forma podría resultar más natural para algunas personas y sería (algo) políticamente correcto.


----------



## Elcanario

Esta discusión es recurrente.
Lo políticamente correcto no tiene nada que ver con la política ni con la cortesía y el buen modo de portarse y no digamos ya con lo lingüístico, es simplemente el eslogan tras el que se esconden grupos de presión, entre los que se encuentran algunos políticos, para hacer que la gente hable como ellos quieren. Una injerencia más a la que nos vemos sometidos hoy en día.
Un reader ha sido durante siglos un lector pero claro ahora no se puede llamar a las cosas por su nombre porque hay gente que se siente ofendida y los políticos echando leña al fuego y la red en su caladero mientras cuentan los votos con sus ojillos ávidos.
Con todo esto no pretendo decirle a nadie cómo traducir el CO sino simplemente señalar que argüir lo políticamente correcto como argumento no es razón de peso en mi opinión. En otras épocas era lo religiosamente correcto. El resultado el mismo. Quién sabe, quizá el día de mañana lo políticamente correcto también se inmiscuya en otros campos como la física cuántica o la escultura.
Un saludo


----------



## Rocko!

Elcanario said:


> Esta discusión es recurrente.
> Lo políticamente correcto no tiene nada que ver con la política ni con la cortesía y el buen modo de portarse y no digamos ya con lo lingüístico...


Sí, yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con todo lo que escribiste.
En esta ocasión, me pareció más adecuada la idea de Circunflejo porque la expresión "is as brilliant as its reader" ya dice por dónde va la cosa (halagar para congraciarse con quien abra el libro).


----------



## michelmontescuba

También estoy de acuerdo con Elcanario, sin embargo, no creo que la razón por la cual la opción de Circunflejo es buena sea porque es políticamente correcta, sino que el hecho de que lo sea es un plus que evita posibles molestias.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Yo no tengo problema con lector/ lectores. Opino como Sarah que hay que incluir ese "brilliant", aunque no sé si la mejor traducción es "brillante" a lo mejor con un simple "bueno" es suficiente. Sin embargo no me convence " ...sea tan brillante/bueno como sus lectores", me chirría, no me queda muy claro el halago (¿Y si los que lo leen son unos zotes?) Yo diría esto : Espero que el artículo sea tan brillante/ bueno como los lectores a los que va destinado. Cuando el autor lo escribió tenía en mente a un lector brillante y espera no defraudarlo. Ahí sí que está claramente haciendo la rosca.
Que luego lo leerá un zote igual,  pero pensará, coño,  el artículo era para listos, yo lo estoy leyendo, mira qué listo soy y qué majo el articulista.


----------



## sarah_

Rocko! said:


> La RAE dijo en ese informe, refiriéndose a la constitución española, que en lugar de escribirse, por ejemplo, "el presidente" (tradicional) o "el presidente o la presidenta" (inclusivo pero no aceptado), la solución sería "quien *ocupe *la *presidencia*".


o el presidencio


----------



## Marsianitoh

sarah_ said:


> o el presidencio


O presidencie, no te olvides de los del género no binario... " Elle no está casade" pone ahí abajo...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.elespanol.com/cultura/20170617/224478043_0.amp.html


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> o el presidencio





Marsianitoh said:


> O presidencie, no te olvides de los del género no binario... " Elle no está casade" pone ahí abajo...
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.elespanol.com/cultura/20170617/224478043_0.amp.html


La RAE ya respondió al respecto:




Saludos.


----------



## michelmontescuba

🤣


----------



## Magazine

Elcanario said:


> es simplemente el eslogan tras el que se esconden grupos de presión, entre los que se encuentran algunos políticos, para hacer que la gente hable como ellos quieren. Una injerencia más a la que nos vemos sometidos hoy en día.


Muy acertado, Canario 


Rocko! said:


> "quien *ocupe *la *presidencia*".


Utilizando _un palabro_ terminado en "a", ¡ni hablar!


sarah_ said:


> o *el presidencio*





Marsianitoh said:


> O *presidencie*, no te olvides de los del género no binario... " *Elle no está casade"* pone ahí abajo...



Esa sí que es nueva para mí . 

De todas formas: Estoy de acuerdo, con tal de no terminar el palabro en "a" cualquier cosa


----------



## Spanglish07

Es el mejor hilo que se ha hilado en la historia de WordReference  Gracias a todos por las sugerencias y la (¡divertida!) discusión.


----------

